# DTG gray ink on black shirt



## jcameron (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi,
Anyone have any good settings for Rip pro to print good 
RGB light gray
med gray 
and dark gray on black shirts?
The issue I have run into is if I print with a light white base the shirt fibers pop through after a few washes. 
If I print with a heavy white base, the gray just does not come out right. It looks more like the static snow screen you seen on tv sets, not a solid gray.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Have you tried to just use white ink(just less) and not use the color layer at all?


----------



## jcameron (Nov 21, 2009)

zoom_monster said:


> Have you tried to just use white ink(just less) and not use the color layer at all?


Hmmm, interesting. No I have not. I notice how it will look more of a gray with a light coat of white, but the issue I am having with such a light coat is the fibers are popping though after washing and it looks bad. And this is with the gray on top of the white. Seems like it would be worse without the gray.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

If I see the "static snow" look , then I'm looking at ink that is settled out. If the ink in the lines and dampers is well mixed(pigment dispersed) then the only texture you should see is that of the shirt itself. The "white only gray" may not work for all designs, but I have used this technique to offer a grey scale picture by just using the underbase layer.


----------

